# Chevy Avalanche pulling trailer?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Not sure about the Avalanche. 2 horse Featherlite is 2500 lbs empty with max loaded weight of 7,000. With 2 1200 pound horses, you're already to 5,000 without added saddles, hay, etc. What is the total towing capacity of that vehicle?


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

We have an '02 avalanche with now 250k miles. 1/2 or 3/4 ton.. Pulled a super heavy trailer fully loaded across states and had zero problems. It's still going strong. Love that truck.


----------

